# Laparoscopic Spay



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

'Morning guys,

Just wanted to share with you (so you can check with your vets and local Vet schools about them offering this) that Ms. Molly was spayed last Monday and our Vet hospital (U of I Vet Teaching Hospital) offered to do it laparoscopically given her excellent health and fitness :hug: (with chubby gals the lap doesn't work very well since there might be too much fat tissue to deal with). 

Molly came home with two tiny holey incisions (a couple of stiches) and in 4 days she was running in our property with our other dogs. Not kidding. No swelling, no oozing, no big scar to deal with. Lovely! 

Hope the lap spay is being offered everywhere!

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It isn't offered everywhere, not all vets have the training and equipment to do it. Plus it's a bit more expensive than the regular spay, so that might put some people off. I think it's a great way to go though, I wish it had been around when I had Anja spayed. The recovery time is much shorter, and pain levels are lower too. I had my appendix removed this way a couple of years ago, and can attest to the fact that it is a terrific improvement over the old way - as you say there are just a couple of tiny incisions which heal up very quickly. Thumbs up!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Bella and Mia are in today getting S\spayed, should be done and ready to go home around 4pm...it was a very long morning not feeding them and withholding water. The one thing about the two girls at once is that it will be close to a grand when they are done -OUCH(dear husband won't say a word-but I noticed he is internet hunting down a new dirt bike...so I guess we are even!)


----------

